# Turgon



## Eonwe (Feb 8, 2002)

who wore the sword of Turgon at the end of the third age?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *who wore the sword of Turgon at the end of the third age? *






Gandalf had Turgon's sword they got it in the hobbit off the trolls. Thorin had its mate orcrist which is buried at the bottom of the lonely mountain. It's name is Glamdring.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 8, 2002)

very good from the Aussie Beleg!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *very good from the Aussie Beleg!  *




Ya mate i'm an Aussie. What are you?


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 10, 2002)

I am the eggman, I am the eggman, I am the walrus, cookoocachooo!

I don't really know, good question. I am an American.


----------



## Lorien (Feb 11, 2002)

i know this is pointless but i always thought it was....I am the eggman, they are the eggmen, i am the walrus googoogajoob googoogajoob....


----------



## Snaga (Feb 12, 2002)

So how does Turgon's sword happen to be in a troll hole in the Third Age. Also who's sword was Orcrist?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *So how does Turgon's sword happen to be in a troll hole in the Third Age. Also who's sword was Orcrist? *





It probably got stolen from a plunder of the city of Gondolin as the goblins wouldn't have gone near it so they probably got stolen and then carries off into the east and got stolen again and again until it came to the trolls. I would say that Tour had orcrist as it cleaved lots of goblin and tour was a mighty warrior or maybe maeglin or ecethion, glorfindel but i would say tour.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 12, 2002)

Elrond says Orcrist was a famous blade. Wouldn't it be cool if it was Ecthelion's who slew Gothmog?  Maybe they were both made in Valinor?? before the Noldor left?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *Elrond says Orcrist was a famous blade. Wouldn't it be cool if it was Ecthelion's who slew Gothmog?  Maybe they were both made in Valinor?? before the Noldor left? *




I think they were made in gondolin by a smith at the height of her/his power. Maybe Maeglin.


----------



## Elthir (Nov 19, 2022)

Eonwe said:


> I am the eggman, I am the eggman, . . .



Wow!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 19, 2022)




----------

